# Raw eggs



## Atlas2014 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got my Atlas. He is only 5 weeks old. I know they gave him up to early but his mom was no longer feeding her pups and her owner was feeding him crappy dog food and was ready for the pups to go home. I read a million reviews for puppy food and choose 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What is your question?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

think wants to know if raw eggs are ok for pups?

I feed my puppies raw egg yolk only, I can't remember why but I don't include the egg white for puppies. 

Now, as adult GSDs I give the whole egg.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> think wants to know if raw eggs are ok for pups?
> 
> I feed my puppies raw egg yolk only, I can't remember why but I don't include the egg white for puppies.
> 
> Now, as adult GSDs I give the whole egg.


Cholesterol, I remember seeing someone mention that in regards to the egg whites.


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Harry and Lola - does it have to do with biotin absorption or enzyme inhibiting? I just give the whole egg. In moderation I think they are fine. The yolks have enough biotin to make up for it.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

that makes sense


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe gets eggs a few times a week. I never even thought about not giving her the whites. She doesn't like them raw so I use bits of hard boiled egg to work on "gentle" with her. She's nutty for boiled eggs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

after reading this just threw an egg into my dogs bowl. It's been awhile since I've given her one. She had fun nosing the shell tonight and making it skitter across the floor before eating it lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your pup may be a bit young for eggs. He is barely weaned. I usually start my pups on an egg every few days by about 8 weeks, sometimes later. By 6 months they get either a whole egg or just yolks daily. 

Chip, the cholesterol is found in the yolk along with the fat and most of the calories (plus tons of vitamins, fatty acids). The whites contain the bulk of the protein, but also that enzyme that inhibits biotin absorption (when fed raw) so that is why whole eggs are fed (plenty of biotin in the yolk).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Your pup may be a bit young for eggs. He is barely weaned. I usually start my pups on an egg every few days by about 8 weeks, sometimes later. By 6 months they get either a whole egg or just yolks daily.
> 
> Chip, the cholesterol is found in the yolk along with the fat and most of the calories (plus tons of vitamins, fatty acids). The whites contain the bulk of the protein, but also that enzyme that inhibits biotin absorption (when fed raw) so that is why whole eggs are fed (plenty of biotin in the yolk).


Yes, this.

Here is some information on eggs from my holistic vet:
“The diet of chicken’s is key to the superior fatty acid profiles in omega-3 eggs. For high omega-3 eggs, chickens are fed flax. Chickens are able to convert the oils in flax into more usable forms of fatty acids better than a dog or cat can. For high DHA eggs, chickens are fed flax and algae, with the same good results. Better food, better chicken, better eggs! High omega-3 eggs, such as Eggland’s Best, have good fatty acid profiles and good levels of vitamin E. It’s always a good choice if you are able to buy eggs that are locally raised. You may feed raw or cook eggs lightly (if you wish) but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat. Some dogs don’t digest raw eggs well but do fine with them slightly cooked. Eggs provide Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Folate, Vitamin B12, Iron, Selenium along with the Fatty Acids mentioned above.
Eggs should not be the mainstay of your dogs’ diet but it’s great to feed eggs a few times per week. Feed amounts should be cut back slightly depending on how many eggs are fed.

If using the shells for a calcium source, it must be ground up to a fine powder to allow the dogs to absorb them, but you should not feed eggs shells if your dogs’ diet already includes a calcium supplement as it would be more than what your dog needs. Too much calcium may be harmful to large breed puppies. They can also bind to other minerals making them less available to your dog."


Wow, that's young! Good thing you are the one who took him and are concerned about his well being! Congrats!

You may want to try a high quality food like Non-Grain Fromm's or Acana.
Here is the info.
Acana Regional's (Grain Free) ACANA PET FOODS | Acana Find a retailer: Store Locator | Acana

Fromms 4 Star (Grain Free) Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods Find a retailer: Fromm USA Retailers 

You should also consider adding Omega's and Digestive Enzyme/Pro-Biotic to keep his gut healthy since 75% of disease begins in the gut. Not all Digestive Enzymes/Pro-Biotics are created equal in supplements. They can be made up of very undesirable ingredients. 
The following DE's/PB's are mostly organic and all human grade ingredients.
Digestive Enzymes + Pro-Biotic Combination: Digest All Plus The Wholistic Pet 
Sunday Sundae –Digestive Enzymes + Pro-Biotics: Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement 

This is a really great grade of Salmon Oil.
*Wholistic Wild Deep Sea Salmon Oil™*

• Provides levels of both omega-3 and omega-6 essential fatty acids
• Natural, pure oil is made only from wild, *non-farmed salmon and stabilized with natural antioxidants*
• Helps to maintain a healthy skin and coat and promote strong immune, cardiovascular, and nervous systems
*Free of All Pollutants & Heavy Metals!*

Always remember to introduce any new food, treats, or supplements very slowly so as not to cause gut upset.

Good luck with your new little Fur Baby!
Moms


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I hide whole eggs(shell and all) in the dogs food. I crack it open a tiny bit with a knife so it leaks out on the meats. The dogs destroy it, crunching away on the shell. 18 Eggland's Best is only 3 bucks, that's nine days of one egg apiece for the dogs, and that's a steal.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

We have chickens which produce more eggs than I can keep up with. I feed eggs almost every day. The dogs also enjoy sneaking into the chicken coup and swiping an extra egg every now and then.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a local source of quail eggs, think those would be a good option?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Your pup may be a bit young for eggs. He is barely weaned. I usually start my pups on an egg every few days by about 8 weeks, sometimes later. By 6 months they get either a whole egg or just yolks daily.
> 
> Chip, the cholesterol is found in the yolk along with the fat and most of the calories (plus tons of vitamins, fatty acids). The whites contain the bulk of the protein, but also that enzyme that inhibits biotin absorption (when fed raw) so that is why whole eggs are fed (plenty of biotin in the yolk).


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

brembo said:


> I hide whole eggs(shell and all) in the dogs food. I crack it open a tiny bit with a knife so it leaks out on the meats. The dogs destroy it, crunching away on the shell. 18 Eggland's Best is only 3 bucks, that's nine days of one egg apiece for the dogs, and that's a steal.



so they can eat the shell too?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

owens91 said:


> so they can eat the shell too?



They can. Mine won't. It's calcium, good if they do. Maybe grind it if he won't eat it and sprinkle on food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

